# Hi



## burgesg (Dec 22, 2006)

Hi,

Im new and i just wondered why we're not allowed to post threads about pyrothecnics?? Especially when other websites such as blueroom can??


----------



## cutlunch (Dec 22, 2006)

Dave who runs ControlBooth made the decision. This is because there is a question of liability if anyone used information posted here about pyrotechnics. If someone used that information and was hurt / hurt others it might make Dave liable for suing.

Also because this sight is mainly aimed at High School / College students there are considerations about training. Pyro's are only meant to be operated by qualified and in some case licenced people. Look at what happened at Rhode Island. 

That is what I believe is the gist of the arguement but Dave will probably be along to explain.

By the way welcome to ControlBooth. I hope you will find useful info here on other topics. Feel free to contribute ideas.


----------



## Van (Dec 22, 2006)

Howdy Welcome aboard ! Yeah, It would be nice but I have to agree with the decision, even the discussions that go on about Stage weapons can be frightening to someone who know what they're doing. There are proper forums for those discussions and they usually involve licenses and tests.


----------



## burgesg (Dec 22, 2006)

Thanks that makes sense. I am a student but have used pyrothecnis with supervision from a licensed person and know a little bit about them so i was just interested thats all.


----------



## Chris15 (Dec 23, 2006)

Ditto the welcome of Van & cutlunch.

You will also note that discussion of rigging is also prohibited. This is for the same reasons. I hope that I don't repeat too much of what cutlinch has said. The target audience of Controlbooth is high school aged tech theatre people. Many such people are eager but may not neccessarily have a wide range of life experience. In the eagerness, they can pick up on an idea and run with it rather than thoroughly looking into it and its potential ramifications. There can also be a desire to "show off". Because of these factors, important safety details can sometimes be overlooked. This is a problem. 

In the current legal climate it appears that there is no longer such a thing as an accident and no one ever wants to take the blame for their actions. Hence we come to the issue of liability. If a person were to take incorrect advice from a place such as Controlbooth and an incident were to occur in part or full because of it, then that person might seek to make Controlbooth liable. If I understand correctly the way that liability operates, this would then have the potential for Dave to be legally liable for the postings on the site and hence for the wrong information and for any damages caused by that wrong information. Understandably Dave does not want to take such a risk and so has implemented the policy that Rigging and Pyrotechics are off limits for discussion. I recall when the explaination of this with regard to rigging was made, there was a statement made along the lines of if a regarded knowledgable industry person came along and was willing to moderate such a section, then the ban would be reconsidered, but until such a time, the ban stays.

I hope that makes sense, and I too would expect that at some point Dave might be along to elaborate or explain it better.

Just reread the previous post and was reminded of the saying that a little knowledge is dangerous...


----------



## dvsDave (Dec 23, 2006)

Thank you Chris15, Van, and cutlunch. 

I don't think I can put it better myself. However, unlike the caveat on the ban on rigging, we will not lift the ban on pyrotechnics at all. Sorry, but we strive to create and maintain a safe environment for high school students to learn safely with the volunteer supervision of our more experienced members.

BTW... welcome to CB!!! Hope to see you around often!! 

-dvsDave


----------



## CHScrew (Dec 23, 2006)

What they said... and welcome.


----------



## PhantomD (Dec 24, 2006)

Welcome! ...yes I was going to say, there's a whole thread about rigging in the lighting section at the moment! Cheeseburgers


----------



## Chris15 (Dec 24, 2006)

PhantomD said:


> Welcome! ...yes I was going to say, there's a whole thread about rigging in the lighting section at the moment! Cheeseburgers




Yes, BUT if it is the thread I think it is, then it is talking about a ground supported system which has an inherently lower risk than something which is suspended...

And I suspect that the senior team are keeping a reasonably close eye on the thread to make sure it stays wthin the realms of acceptability...


----------



## burgesg (Dec 24, 2006)

Hi everyone thank you for making me feel welcome. I understand about the liability issue and will stick to the rules. lol


----------

